# Dosing Standard Piccino Baskets



## almoalmo (Jul 12, 2012)

Having just bought a scale I was astonished to find that I was dosing the larger basket to 22gm and pouring 3fl oz in 23-25 sec. This seems excessive and I wondered what our more experienced members were aiming for? I'm guessing that I am far from the optimum Shot.


----------



## Foz (Jan 19, 2013)

22gm in the fracino double basket sounds too much. I level the basket off without any compression and this is about 15 - 16 gms. Try using a finer grind, I have found that for 16g 35ml in 30 sec is OK, taste is the best indicator.


----------

